# What's Keeping You?



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

To those with servere SA:
Have you considered going to a support group, but decided not to?
What kept you from going?
What would make you go?
If you have gone once, but dropped out, why did you decide to drop out?
How could have experience been better.


----------

